# m8 tv box



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Guys

I just purchased one of the android tv boxes though when i connect it to my tv it just has red flahing light at the front with no display on my tv? any suggestions please

Thankyou


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the guy here has a video which might help M8 4K TV Box – stylish, powerful Android TV box delivers 4K ultra high resolution Internet, games and more to your television [Review] | The Red Ferret Journal


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi

yeah that video just gives an idea of how it works, im looking for some troubleshooting as in flashing red light but thanks all the same


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can find no reference to error indicators or troubleshooting.

Video output selection is automatic. Default is HDMI, but it will automatically switch to another output if HDMI is not detected.

I'd say the unit is faulty.


----------

